# kuler.adobe.com



## chuvak (22. August 2007)

Welchen Sinn hat die Seite: http://kuler.adobe.com und welche Funktionen bietet sie?
Ich bin auf der Suche nach Beispielen für Webdesign auf sie gestoßen. Ich denke, dass sie mir dabei helfen könnte, wenn ich deren Funktionen besser verstehen würde.

Danke!


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (22. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich vermute mal, dass diese Seite zum Erstellen und Austauschen von Farbschemata dienen soll. Diese könnte man z.B. als Grundfarben für den Entwurf eines Weblayouts verwenden.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------

